# Using a smoker to make deer jerky



## blkyellow03x (Dec 6, 2003)

I need a few tips.I never used a smoker. I have the kind with the lid and the two metal grills and two bowls,  and the little door.I guess one for charcoal and one for water? It didnt come with instruction.I bought a bag of charcoal and some mesquite wood chunks.I got my venison marinating in the fridge now.So what do I do tomorrow?Should I use a jerky shooter and try to put it on those metal grates or does anybody know a better way? So what are the basics. I just put a thermometer in the lid so I can get a more accurate reading.Thanks for everything.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 6, 2003)

I can't help you at all - hopefully carnivore - our resident Godfather on smoking will come to the rescue!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Dec 7, 2003)

blkyllw
   You have the cylinder type smoker. From the top you will have a rck with the meat on it, then a water bowl then at the bottom your charcoal.
   For jerky, you'll want to fill the water bowl with a combo of beer, apple cider and water. Throw into this a few onions and some garlic. This will ad a bit of flavor while allowing you to actually be able to chew the jerky. Start with a small fire and throw 1 water soaked hickory chunk on the fire about every 45 minutes. Go low...go slow. When smoking...patience is a necessity. Add a few lumps of charcoal about every 45 minutes as well.


----------

